# Craftsman 2 HP $99.99



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sears has an online sale for Craftsman Club members that starts tomorrow and runs thru the 10th. Their 2 hp digital read out 10 amp plunge router is on sale for $99.99 normally $149.99. The model # is 17517 and is has gotten some pretty good reviews. If you're not a member, its free and takes about 5 minutes to set up. I just thought I would pass along the info.
Ross


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ross

Can't have to many routers 

====



Ross72 said:


> Sears has an online sale for Craftsman Club members that starts tomorrow and runs thru the 10th. Their 2 hp digital read out 10 amp plunge router is on sale for $99.99 normally $149.99. The model # is 17517 and is has gotten some pretty good reviews. If you're not a member, its free and takes about 5 minutes to set up. I just thought I would pass along the info.
> Ross


----------



## schenkelini (Jan 31, 2009)

I see it is back on sale again to anyone for $99.99. Is this one of the Bosch Craftsman's?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Ross
> 
> Can't have to many routers
> 
> ====


Bob. Would you mind telling us how you know that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

It's comes from my BOSS, she has tons of shoes and only one pair of feet.  what's good for the goose is good for the gander 





=======





AxlMyk said:


> Bob. Would you mind telling us how you know that?


----------

